# knitpicks Roving ??



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

What's your opinion on the roving/bats at Knitpicks ?? Im a frugal person, usually buy my yarn here ..... Im new to buying rovings/bats .... is this a good price, or do you get what you pay for ?!

Hand spin yarn with roving and drop spindles


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

I have spun through quite a few KP "Stroll" rovings.
It is superwash and I personally LOVE it for sock yarn.

I did spin one of the "Gloss" rovings too. 
The yarn came out beautiful and I knit my MIL a shawl from it, which she actually wears.
My problem is I really do not like spinning silk. It feels icky on my rough hands.
Knitting it is divine, but I am creeped out by the snaggy, draggy feeling of the loose fiber. I am a weirdo, I know. :teehee:

Never tried the Peruvian wool because I have plenty of less-fancy type wool around here.


I agree w/ WIHH that their price for the fancy batts is steep.
You can find better prices from sellers on etsy.

I just bought some nice stuff over at :

woolgatherings on Etsy


----------



## lathermaker (May 7, 2010)

GAM; I'm with ya on spinning silk! eeee gads, that snaggy feeling on my fingers gives me the creeps. A friend of mine wanted to teach me how to spin with silk hankies...I couldn't get past picking the thing up!


----------



## ariesgoat (Jul 27, 2010)

Wind in Her Hair said:


> $28 for a 4 ounce batt?  - (if my calcaputions are correct - lemme see, carry the one, add the tangent, carry the decimal - that comes out to $7 an OUNCE!??!?!?!!? - thats still mighty rich for my blood!



Those $28 batts are from Hanks In the Hood. They really are beautiful batts, but you can buy the same exact batts from Paradise Fibers for $13 for 3 ounces...A little more affordable...


----------

